# mostrar la pantalla de la palm en un monitor o television



## keroneuz (Feb 23, 2006)

Hola a todos, tengo en mente un proyecto q no se si se pueda llevar a cabo, esto consisten en conectar una palm (zire 21) a un monitor o a un televisor, de esta manera lo que yo vea en la palm tmb lo podre ya sea en el monitor o en la tele, mi prof de circuitos logicos dice que tal vez tenga q ser por el cable USB pero la vdd no se si se pueda, por el momento seguire investigando y espero que me ayuden...

"El azar favorece a una mente preparada..."


----------



## lalosoft (Feb 23, 2006)

Siguiendo la directiva de tu profe, tendrias que hacer un programa tipo driver que leyera la memoria de video de la palm y lo transmitiera por la usb y fuera de la palm un circuito con un micro rapido, un DAC triple de video del unos 10bits (Analog Device tiene varios modelos), Usb, Ram externa para colocar el video que va saliendo (lo puedes hacer linea a linea para no tener que ocupar mucha ram y esta puede ser del tipo estatica), logica combinacional para general Sync Vertical y Horizontal, barrido de la memoria de video y demas señales de control que se necesitan , todo eso lo puedes hacer con FPGA o CPLDs para ahorrar espacio y problemas de acoplo entre las distintas tecnologías (LS, HC, HTC, ALS..etc). En fin es un bonito proyecto que pondra a prueba tus habilidades e ingenio y de resultar lo podras convertir en un proyecto comercial.


----------



## juan.717 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hola, soy apenas principiante en electrónica, así que no entiendo muy bien los conceptos que aquí se tratan, pero necesito hacer un proyecto y según sugerencias del profesor, me surgió la idea de transmitir la pantalla de una palm (en mi caso una Zire 72) a un monitor o a un televisor, pero ni siquiera sé si es posible. Muchas gracias por cualquier tipo de ayuda que me puedan prestar.


----------

